# Probabilité de chopper un virus ou autres



## yateich (16 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour

Est il possible de chopper des virus ou autres ? Et si oui , comment s'en débarrasser ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2015)

C'est une maladie chez toi, la psychose des virus.


----------



## lineakd (16 Décembre 2015)

@yateich, sur iOS, non. 
Sur iOS jaibreaké 1% de risques.
Sur OS X, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Décembre 2015)

Et pourtant meme sans jailbreak c'est possible... Il y a bien des virus iOS qui s'attaquent même sans jailbreak...


----------

